# OEM Straps-Where to get? My Divers 65 needs Variety!



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

'Morning Gents,

I bought a Divers 65 a couple weeks ago and love it. I opted for the textile strap but with my smaller wrist and its lack of a floating keeper, discovered its not a great choice. Posted WTB and WTT ads for the OE Rubber. I didn't expect much response but I got nothing. Not many of these out there it seems. Emailed and called a number of dealers (including where I got the watch). Either they couldn't or didn't want to take the time to help! haha

Can anyone suggest a retailer where I could buy the 0em rubber strap for my Divers 65? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

PM Rob at Topper (forum sponsor) and see what they can do for you.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

That's odd. Any Oris AD can order the strap. You can probably also order direct through the U.S. Service center (The Watchmaker). They're also a WUS forum member and you can PM them.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> That's odd. Any Oris AD can order the strap. You can probably also order direct through the U.S. Service center (The Watchmaker). They're also a WUS forum member and you can PM them.


Thus why I said just didn't want to take the time! haha

I'll try Rob, hes always been helpful in the past.


----------



## avihai (Apr 20, 2015)

Send a picture when you're done


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

I'll get t a few pics up. I've bought a handful of straps but nothing I love. Isofrane is really comfy and who doesn't love the Vanilla smell, but its a bit too thick looking. The ebay non branded isofrane style actually looks better since its like 1.5mm thinner. Got a bond 2 piece nato that looks good too as well as a nice mesh that I need to size up. Ultimately I think Oris nailed it with a modern sized Tropic though.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pre-Basel: New Oris Re-issue Divers Sixty-Five!
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1681522

Not sure if you've seen the above thread? It's long, but there are a lot of good posts showing different non-OEM strap and bracelet options....

Also, you can get a tropical diver style rubber strap cheap from Ofrei.com to tide you over, until you acquire the OEM rubber. They are on back order, I've been waiting for mine a little while now

Have a good one


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

STARSTELLA said:


> Ultimately I think Oris nailed it with a modern sized Tropic though.


I agree, totally. I've tried mine on about six different straps and two bracelets, but nothing is as good as the OEM tropic strap in terms of looks and comfort.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

UGH! Finally got a response... 4-6 weeks back order! There is that one seller on Fleabay selling a nice modern tropic in like Taiwan. I put one of his on my Longines Legend and it really was among the nicest ebay straps I've ever bought. Looks identical to the Oris branded one. I'm just anal enough to want the oris branded one for 6 times the price! ha! Might have to get the cheapy to tide me over as NOTHING is making my 100% happy. Posts soon to come!


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

I ended up buy the rubber strap from an AD, minus a 10% discount. Separately I ordered a brown vintage style strap that should go well. I'll post once it's received. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Picked this up on Etsy. I needed variety.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a better pic.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

Love it on this!


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a similar 2 piece Nato I've been wearing it on... I have come to the conclusion of all the aftermarket straps I've tried I like the unbranded Isofrane style best since its just a little thinner.


----------



## Grypho (Sep 14, 2015)

I found a perfect NATO for mine.










Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kur4ki (Mar 22, 2015)

Where is that one from? Looks great!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

How about bracelets? Any suggestions for reasonably priced bracelets. Only 1 AD in my town and they want $350 for a bracelet. That sounds high when the watch only cost 1,100.


----------



## Thruxton12 (Dec 29, 2015)

Starstella nice watch and bike!! Great combo!


----------



## jz3 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just a heads up Starstella, the oem rubber tropic strap from Oris is quite long so if your wrist is on the smaller side you might end up with a lot of if not too much "tail" just in case that bothers you. The measurements are 88 x 127mm. I was quite surprised that the strap actually fit my ham hock-ish wrist when I tried it on. Here's a shot of mine on a Staib mesh bracelet and a JPM strap. Anyway, wear it in good health buddy!


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> How about bracelets? Any suggestions for reasonably priced bracelets. Only 1 AD in my town and they want $350 for a bracelet. That sounds high when the watch only cost 1,100.


Your AD has an Oris bracelet for the 65?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

